# You guys are a bad influence on me.



## printer (Jun 8, 2019)

I made a mini grow room in a spare room in my basement, an extension off the closet. Since the space is horizontally challenged I started to scratch my head after reading a few of the threads in this area. I am still taking baby steps and this is my first grow. I managed to cobble together some wire along the wall. The plants were not trained for vertical growth but we will see if they will take to it. I just flipped them into flower and will be adding some cheap cobs to augment the led strips.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 9, 2019)

Like what you did so far. That's a cool start.


----------



## eyderbuddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Looking good...

If you can build your own LED lights... Try placing some strips in the corners or sides, just to boost the side lighting a little.


----------



## MrX2017 (Jun 23, 2019)

Great start? 
How exactly do you go about training a plant to grow along a trellis, that is not a vine?
Are Sativas more susceptible To a trellis since they tend to be more longer spread out statured plants?


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2019)

MrX2017 said:


> Great start?
> How exactly do you go about training a plant to grow along a trellis, that is not a vine?
> Are Sativas more susceptible To a trellis since they tend to be more longer spread out statured plants?


Just tie them up, they will grow whether constrained or not. The point as far as I can see is to maximize the light capture, rather than training them to be the same height you just tie them up out of each other's way. Probably will not be optimized with this grow as I decided to try vertical once the plants were ready to go into flower. I have one plant that is trained for a downward pointing light source and I am compromising the light angle right now to cover both horizontal and vertical. Next grow I will train them to crawl up the wall.

I am finally getting the lighting worked out. As a sneak peek a pair of 100W watters on the heatsink. I am going to try just 100W when I start, just tapped the aluminum for a pair in case I go that way. The air will be drawn through the heatsink and ducted out the grow space. I am just cobbling things together, I like the idea of water cooled, if I get serious I might go that way. There are four heatsinks, I cut up a heatsink from a 25kW spead drive that was toast.


----------



## MrX2017 (Jun 23, 2019)

My lord. Do leds really need quite the heat sinks?? Lol
I am new to led and just trying to compile as much as I can, to give us the best start here once we get the closet going.


----------



## eyderbuddy (Jun 23, 2019)

MrX2017 said:


> My lord. Do leds really need quite the heat sinks?? Lol
> I am new to led and just trying to compile as much as I can, to give us the best start here once we get the closet going.


Depending on the technology, COBS definitelly need heatsinks, but strips (samsung strips, bridgelux eb strips, etc) usually don't need a heatsink if run at manufacturer rated specs.


----------



## MrX2017 (Jun 23, 2019)

eyderbuddy said:


> Depending on the technology, COBS definitelly need heatsinks, but strips (samsung strips, bridgelux eb strips, etc) usually don't need a heatsink if run at manufacturer rated specs.


Great to know! Thanks for the info on that. Height and temps will be something to I will have to manage with. So good to know strips run typically cooler then a cob option


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2019)

Cooler in terms of maximum temperature, not less watts into the room. The above cooling might be in order if 200W will be going through it. It also depends on what temperature you want to run it at. The heat sinks were for a speed drive, the base of it is a lot thicker than you would see in most applications. Also what reduces the efficiency of this heat sink in normal air is the fins are two close together, this one was designed to use a fan. I plan on pulling air through them but not at the volume the original fan may have have.


----------



## zep_lover (Jul 5, 2019)

when growing vertical you need to manage the canopy properly.if you leave it to thick,you end up with alot of larf (shitty small underdeveloped buds).i built my first few cob lights using cheap ebay cobs and they looked great.after buying cxb3590s they looked horrible and inefficient and no where near as much light.i would only use good cobs like vero or cxb.the new pin style heatsinks are not that expensive and most come pre drilled for the cxb or vero mounting.they are much more prone to damage then older style heat sinks but i have not ruined one yet.i run 1800 watts in flower all cxb 3590.some are on old style heatsinks from heatsink usa and the majority are on pin heatsinks that weigh alot less and handle more power.i have 4 cob lights 6 cob lights and 8 cob light.i run them at 50watts per cob max.some of the older ones use individual drivers per cob and most use meanwell drivers that are dimmable driving groups of 4 up to 50 watts each cob.i hang my lights directly in front of plant .good luck!


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2019)

I am more inclined to buying more of the Led strips I have, the Ebay cobs are a short term thing. I want to see where the price of marijuana goes the longer it is legal here. Also if the insurance plans cover it for pain. I would like to keep my grow certificate if they do just to muck arround and grow a plant or two.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

printer said:


> I am more inclined to buying more of the Led strips I have, the Ebay cobs are a short term thing. I want to see where the price of marijuana goes the longer it is legal here. Also if the insurance plans cover it for pain. I would like to keep my grow certificate if they do just to muck arround and grow a plant or two.


Price will go down eventually but it will always be cheaper to grow your own.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

MrX2017 said:


> Great start?
> How exactly do you go about training a plant to grow along a trellis, that is not a vine?
> Are Sativas more susceptible To a trellis since they tend to be more longer spread out statured plants?


I can tell you everything you need to know about vertical gardening.

The first thing to know is that plants naturally like to grow up; they've been doing it for a hundred million years!

If you want your plants to fill up a vertical trellis, DON'T light them from the side until they're at least half as tall as the trellis you want to fill. Use more red and less blue light because you want to encourage them to stretch.


----------



## shalala123 (Sep 23, 2019)

raggyb said:


> Like what you did so far. That's a cool start.


omgg i m so c=schoed


----------

